# I may never turn my K2 off again!



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I can't believe how much longer the battery lasts when I'm not constanytly turning my K2 on and off (often 4-5 times a day). Now I just let it sleep, and my battery charge hardly decreases at all.

I love learning so many helpful tips on this board.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree 4Katie, I've learned so much from the people here.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess I missed something. How does turning the Kindle on and off several times day increase battery drain. I've been designing and maintaining electronics instruments for decades, and this doesn't seem in line with info I have on the Kindle. As far as I know, three things will run the battery down: page turning, indexing, and leaving the wireless on. Just turning one on and off should be a really marginal effect.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've used both the sleep and turn off (usually have it sleep), but I don't see any difference in the battery life at all.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I guess I missed something. How does turning the Kindle on and off several times day increase battery drain. I've been designing and maintaining electronics instruments for decades, and this doesn't seem in line with info I have on the Kindle. As far as I know, three things will run the battery down: page turning, indexing, and leaving the wireless on. Just turning one on and off should be a really marginal effect.
> 
> Mike


I don't know the technical reasons, but after reading some posts here I decided to stop turning my K2 off and on all day. I haven't turned it off - or needed to recharge the battery - in ages. The drain on the battery is noticably less.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Its the same with the car and gas consumption, but please do turn it off for the night


----------



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

Ohhhh, So you are SUPPOSED to turn your car off at night........I wondered....  

Anyway,  If you read, on Several kindle discussions, amazon included, You'll note many people stating that Amazon has even said themselves that the E-INK is designed to BARELY use battery power.  Therefore when it is on SLEEP it uses minimal battery power.  So you would notice a slight discharge if you left it on sleep for several days.  With wireless on you would see a little more probably.  HOWEVER, turning it on and off DOES use a little more battery power for the START-UP processes.  The screen may flash a little, the screen loads, and maybe a few other things occur on the "electronic" side of things, thereby using a little battery power.  

With that said, If you arent turning it on and off several times a day, then you may not notice the difference.
But for those of us who were turning it off 4 times or more a day, then Yes, its noticeable.  The more times you do it, the more noticeable it becomes Im sure.


----------

